# British Food Products in Houston



## mr_n_mrs_ball (Jul 13, 2007)

We were delighted to find that the Fiesta Supermarket chain carries quite a few British products. Among them GOLDEN SYRUP and TREACLE in the small tins. They ARE a bit pricier than they would be in the UK but hey beggars can't be choosers 

They also carry a wide range of the Indian products that are so popular in the UK. We even found pappadoms!

Not all Fiesta Supermarkets carry these products, you'd have to go searching at the larger branches like the one on Bellaire Blvd. and the one on Katy Freeway about a mile or so after Ikea. The one on Katy will be closing soon if it hasn't closed already.

Hope this was helpful!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

I live in Florida, and the supermarkets carry a lot more English, and Australian, products than they used to. Better, since we have a large number of English part-year residents, one of the beach communities has a shop that specializes in all things English. It's great that you can find some of these things in Houston.

I know what it is to miss something from home. The first thing I do when I get back to the US is get a Reece's Peanut Butter Cup!


----------

